# [CLOSED] Redd is here, and I'm an idiot.



## Terrabull (May 19, 2020)

Hello all, today I did something stupid.
Me and a friend have Redd in town.  Her's only had one real painting, so I went to buy a fake, not realizing I could only buy from Redd once per day no matter where it was.
So, I'm in a dilemma.  Redd has a real academic painting, and a real perfect painting.
He has a fake robust statue and a fake famous painting.
I'm willing to pay someone to buy the perfect painting for me and then trade it back to me.  You can name your price, lol.
Anyone else who wants to come is welcome to buy other stuff.  I'm only accepting one person at a time, you'll need a ladder to get to Redd, there is a loaner near the entrance.


----------



## lclcola (May 19, 2020)

you have any of this?


----------



## jo_electric (May 19, 2020)

I’d love fake robust


----------



## Muddy (May 19, 2020)

I’d like to come. I’ll buy it for you and you can just pay me what it costs.


----------



## Terrabull (May 19, 2020)

I'll start sending dodo codes.

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



lclcola said:


> you have any of this?


Yeah, I have Orange Hat (Recipe) 
Wooden End Table (Recipe) 
Wooden-block Bed (Recipe)


----------



## lclcola (May 19, 2020)

I'd love them, but you'll probably just want to go with the free option. And I wouldn't blame you.


----------



## Terrabull (May 19, 2020)

lclcola said:


> I'd love them, but since Muddy decided to undercut me, you'll probably just want to go with the free option. And I wouldn't blame you.


Turns out she already bought something, so I'd be happy to trade.

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

Still a real academic painting available and a fake famous painting.


----------



## kazaf (May 19, 2020)

Hi, could I come buy the real academic painting please?


----------



## Peace Seeker (May 19, 2020)

Can I come? I want to buy fakes!!

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

i can offer 10k for the fake famous, pleasee


----------



## Terrabull (May 19, 2020)

kazaf said:


> Hi, could I come buy the real academic painting please?


Yup, I'll send you a dodo code.



Peace Seeker said:


> Can I come? I want to buy fakes!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020
> 
> i can offer 10k for the fake famous, pleasee


Same, I'll send you a dodo code.


----------

